# tri hull runabout to bass boat?



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

I have a 1969 glasspar cutlass, its a trihull runabout that is bare bones. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas if it could easily be converted in to a bass boat? I am trying to get a boat that i can do tournaments in for now, and its just sitting im my drive way, I just dont know if it could be turned in to a bass boat or if I should just junk it and save up to buy a boat in a couple of years. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a 14" trihul I converted to a bass boat. I put a deck in the front and trolling motor. It worked well for a couple years until I upgraded. You start adding decks and live wells the weight of the boat will go up though.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

I have a 15' tri-hull and also added a deck to the front and foot operated trolling motor. I don't really bass fish but the trolling motor was sitting in the garage and is always nice to have if the big motor goes down on the water, Added the deck for ease if use with the foot control. Works rather well but seem you lose a lot of space? I also added homemade livewell to the back (built from 48qt cooler) and plumbed it out the back like a built in but used screw together connections to keep it removable.

I originally had the back to back lounge seats but they were shot. I replaced them with 2 low back buckets from a van. Mounted on 2X4's so that they would still be adjustable front to back on original rails. Put the battery centered in back right behind livewell and have 2 6gal tanks one on either side of boat in back.

Hope this helps you out some!! Good Luck!


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

what pound thrust trolling motor would you use for a 16 ft fiberglass boat? btw its just floor hull and motor as far as weight is concerned, does that give me a little lee way to work with when building the interior?


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat (Feb 20, 2006)

I'd say 50 minimum


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Pikemandu said:


> what pound thrust trolling motor would you use for a 16 ft fiberglass boat? btw its just floor hull and motor as far as weight is concerned, does that give me a little lee way to work with when building the interior?


My trolling motor is rather old and I have no idea what thrust it is so I can't help you much there. I would say the bigger the better since it is harder to move a tri-hull then say a 16' V bottom or bass boat. Be sure to watch the shaft length when buying the trolling motor. Mine is actually too short and if there isn't weight (usually me) in the front of the boat, the prop comes out of the water.

I'm sure being bare will give you some lee way but how much I'm not sure. Plywood is rather heavy. I'm sure I've lost a good bit of performance since I dropped plywood down over my floor (fiberglass was coming up) and also added a deck in front with 2X4 bracing underneath. If you are running a decent size outboard you should be fine. My boat is a 15' with a 28hp Evinrude. Not sure what the top speed is but I do know that I only need about 12" of water to run the outboard.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 67# on my 17 and a half foot Skeeter and I have no problems. It is a 12/24 volt and I rarely switch it to 24 volt unless I'm on electric only waters trying to get to a spot quicker or in a strong wind.


----------



## klassik89 (May 15, 2011)

Snobal said:


> I have a 15' tri-hull and also added a deck to the front and foot operated trolling motor. I don't really bass fish but the trolling motor was sitting in the garage and is always nice to have if the big motor goes down on the water, Added the deck for ease if use with the foot control. Works rather well but seem you lose a lot of space? I also added homemade livewell to the back (built from 48qt cooler) and plumbed it out the back like a built in but used screw together connections to keep it removable.
> 
> I originally had the back to back lounge seats but they were shot. I replaced them with 2 low back buckets from a van. Mounted on 2X4's so that they would still be adjustable front to back on original rails. Put the battery centered in back right behind livewell and have 2 6gal tanks one on either side of boat in back.
> 
> Hope this helps you out some!! Good Luck!


what shaft length do u use on tri hull


----------

